
Ask HN: Name server to domain name lookup? - xlp
Hello HN, DNS related question here. It&#x27;s easy enough to find the name servers associated with a particular domain via whois, et cetera. What about the other way around?<p>For example, my domain and website uses ns1.dreamhost.com (and ns2 and ns3) for name service.<p>Is there a way to find out what other domain names use those servers (or any one of them?)<p>Thank you.
======
h2odragon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_zone_transfer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_zone_transfer)

Probably not what you were looking for. People do collect and correlate WHOIS
db's too.

~~~
xlp
Thanks, still useful info.

------
elliottinvent
Zone files are available for lots of TLDs, once you've got the data you can
analyse it:

[https://czds.icann.org/](https://czds.icann.org/)

~~~
xlp
Interesting, will check it out, thank you!

